# Rita PMP V.6.0 for PMBOK 4th



## essa2000eg (23 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام لقد قمت بتجميع برنامج الامتحانات وكتاب الشرح الخاص بريتا فى هذا الرابط ليكونا معا فى موضوع واحد يستفيد منه الاخوة المقبلين على امتحان PMP طبقا للاصدار الرابع مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4867935/4200dd27/PMP.html


----------



## mido85 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## bryar (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 يونيو 2009)

*مشاركه أكثر من هامه*

أشكرك يا عزيزى ولقد شجعتنى فعلا" على إقتحام ودخول محاولة الحصول على هذه الشهاده
pmp لإننى بالرغم من دخولى الكورس التحضيرى منذ عام على الإصدار الثالث وكان الموضوع بالنسبه لى مجرد تنظيم الوقت فقط للأسف لم أستطع تنظيم الوقت وأنوى إن شاء الله تصحيح المسار 
أشكرك مره أخرى:12:


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على الهدية الغالية.

فهذا الكتاب والبرنامج لا غنى لمن يستعد لاختبار pmp عنهما.

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## fathydraz (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على الهدية الغالية.جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saaaaaad (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eyes_reader (24 يونيو 2009)

*thanks alot dear ....... great effort*​


----------



## tecnomare1 (25 يونيو 2009)

Dear friend 
what a valuable contribution
May god help you as you helped a lot of us.


----------



## مجدي مختار (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## essa2000eg (25 يونيو 2009)

اتوجه بخلص الشكر لجميع الاخو الكرام الذين شاركوا فى الموضوع واحب ان اؤكد اننى استفدت الكثير من خلال عضويتى فى هذا المنتدى المحترم المتميز الذى اكن للقائمين عليه كل الاحترام والتقدير واتمنى للمنتدى الاستمار بنجاح فى تقديم رسالته العلمية المتميزة وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## eng_houssam (25 يونيو 2009)

مع انني لا احتاج لخوض هذا الامتاح لأنني ادرس ماجستير إدارة إلا انني سوف استفيد بالاطلاع على هذه الملفات حتماً
بارك الله بك أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedafatah (25 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## salahaldeen (26 يونيو 2009)

أشعر بالخجل من نفسي أن أستفيد من هذه المشاركة القيمة من أخينا essa2000eg ثم لا أكتب له كلمات الشكر واﻹمتنان.

أشكرك يا أخي جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (26 يونيو 2009)

جهد عظيم و أتمني أن أساهم بالملتقى مساهمات مفيدة مثل هذه المساهمة قريبا إن شاء الله
شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akhalil (27 يونيو 2009)

Thanks a million
Great Job


----------



## f2009 (27 يونيو 2009)

أخينا الكريم essa200eg روح الله يوفقك يا شيخ ويفتحها بوجهك ويجزيك الف خير ويكثر من أمثالك ويدخلك الجنة


----------



## essa2000eg (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا اخوانى الاعزاء على هذه الكلمات التى اثرت فى نفسى جدا واحب ان اهديكم مجموعة قيمية جدا من اصدارات pmi هامة جدا لكل من يعمل او يهتم بمجال ادارة المشروعات لعلها تكون مفيدة لكم ولنا انتظروها منى اليوم بمشيئة الله حيث جار الان رفعها على النت واكرر شكرى الجزيل لكم جدا جدا


----------



## returner (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي الكريم وجزى الله كل من شارك في هذا المنتدى بخير كل خير


----------



## xxghostxx (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور ....والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## tarekasm (30 يونيو 2009)

جزااك الله كل الخير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال السيد (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## mostafa_war (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير على هذه الكتب القيمه 
فانا استعد لدخول امتحان الـPMP 
وهذه الكتب بها تفاصيل ستساعدنى على الفهم الجيد للكتاب الاصلى PMBOK 4th 
مثل كتاب الـ Project Configuration حيث ذكرت ال Configuration Management عده مرات فى Integration و Scope مع عدم وجود معنى مفصل لها بل فقط تعريف فى هامش الكتاب مما يخفى علاقتها الاساسيه باداره المشروع


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## حامد الجمال (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
مشاركه مهمه و فى وقتها


----------



## السيف الاخضر (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا، ونفع الله بك ، انا كنت فعلا محتاج كتاب ريتا ضروري الإصدار الجديد ، شكرا جدا


----------



## akhurais (1 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا الغالي

وبارك الله فيك ورحمك ورحم والديك

ما قصرت أخوي على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

والله فعلا محتاجه جدا


----------



## mkn (3 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر*

الله يحفظك ويساعدك على تقديم كل ما هو جديد


----------



## Semeses (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيف الاخضر (4 يوليو 2009)

اخواني هل يملك احد كتاب ريتا... 
project risk management
اذا ممكن رفعه او وضع اللنك...

شكرا جزيلا...واجدد شكري للاخ كاتب الموضوع..

والسلام


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
انا دايخ على الكتاب دة بقالى شهرين والحمد لله لقيتة


----------



## ahmedelkady95 (6 يوليو 2009)

*الاسئلة في PMP test فقط 25 سؤال لماذا؟*

عزيزي المهندس شريف

أود ان اشكرك على مشاركتك المفيدة ولكن عندي ملحوظة علي برنامج fastrack
حيث اني نزلت البرنامج ونسخت ملف الكراك لنفس المكان ولكني لاحظت ان الاسئلة متاحة فقط في كل ;knowledge area test or process test ولكن عند محاولة عمل امتحان كامل لPMP Test نجد ان الاسئلة فقط 25 سؤال
هل من افادة؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## nomy (8 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot
جزاك الله خير


----------



## typology (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
و احب ان انوه انه يوجد لدي كتاب pmbok الاصدار الثالث باللغة العربية
اذا ارتم رفعته لكم 000000


----------



## مووداا (11 يوليو 2009)

أنا أيضاً تعرضت لنفس المشكلة مع fastrack ولا أعرف كيف أحل هذه المشكلة مع العلم أني قد قمت بإقفال كل ال firewalls & antiviruse


----------



## مووداا (11 يوليو 2009)

نسيت أني أشكر الأخ عيسى على هذه المشاركة القيمة وأدعو له بالتوفيق


----------



## lordly (14 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء ان هذا اللنك لا يعمل في الامارات فما هو الحل؟
شكرا


----------



## ahmshaer (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


لا تكن بالعيش مجروح الفؤاد ..... إنما الرزق على رب العباد


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## adel shahboub (21 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل لانى فعلا كنت محتاجه جعللك الله فى عون اخوانك


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة وجاري التحميل


----------



## علي الداري (26 يوليو 2009)

*كتاب الرأس أولا بي أم بي الطبعه الثانية 2009*

النسخة الثانية, 2009 ,من كتاب الرأس أولا بي أم بي, حكيت اسمو بالعربي من شان ما ننكشف و يروحوا يسحبو الكتاب من الموقع, و اسم الملف 123456 ايضا للتمويه, و يا ريت كل اللي حابب ينزل كتاب مفيد على المنتدى يتبع نفس الاسلوب, لانو الكتب, خصوصا الحديثة, ما بتستمر اكثر من ايام و بتروح تنسحب, مثل كتاب بي ام بي الطبعه الرابعة.
http://www.4shared.com/file/12059906...6f/123456.html​


----------



## واثق الخطوه (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## maysem (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخواني الاعزاء على هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## aalbhiry (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...... 
اخوكم مهندس معمارى (9سنوات خبرة)افكر في موضوع pmpبجدية
بس اشوفها مفيدة جدا لمهندسين المواقع 
فهل يوجد ما يوازي هذه الشهادة اكثر تخصصا في المجال المعماري؟؟؟؟؟ 
و جزاكم الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## haliomar (27 يوليو 2009)

thanks a lot for your valuble contribution


----------



## القطري (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير .. ملفات مهمة جدا اخي العزيز ..


----------



## essa2000eg (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*بالتوفيق*



aalbhiry قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> اخوكم مهندس معمارى (9سنوات خبرة)افكر في موضوع pmpبجدية
> بس اشوفها مفيدة جدا لمهندسين المواقع
> فهل يوجد ما يوازي هذه الشهادة اكثر تخصصا في المجال المعماري؟؟؟؟؟
> و جزاكم الله عنا خير جزاء


 
اخى الكريم شكرا لك ولكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع 

على انا برضه مهندس معمارى دفعة 2000 يعنى 9 سنوات زيك واشتغلت موقع 6 سنوات وحاليا شغال فى المكتب الاستشارى و الهندسة القيمية.

مع احترامى لرايك لكن pmp تفيدك فى كل مراحل المشروع وليس فقط الموقع فاذا كنت من الطبيعى بعد سنوات قليلة ستكون مسئولا او مديرا لمشروع او قسم فى مكتب استشارى او اى منصب قيادى فان هذه الشهاده ستفتح لك افاق جديدة وستفيدك جدا جدا وتصقل خبراتك اما بالنسبة للمجال المعمارى المتخصص فان افضل شهاده هى درجة الماستر من احدى الجامعات الخارجية المرموقه وهذه تحتاج وقت وجهد واعداد لسنوات 

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## said454 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير....*​


----------



## abdallam (13 سبتمبر 2009)

رجاء من الاخوة الكرام تجديد الروابط على روابط اخرى رابيدشير مثلا لان ال 4share
لا يفتح معى .
ضرورى كتاب pmbok 4th arabic
وكتاب rita v.6 for pmbok 4th
وشكرا جزيلا ورمضان كريم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا فعلا هدية ممتاذة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## msadek80 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks Alot ,Allah Bless You


----------



## abdallam (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجاء من الاخوة الكرام تجديد الروابط على روابط اخرى رابيدشير مثلا لان ال 4share
لا يفتح معى .
ضرورى كتاب pmbok 4th arabic
وكتاب rita v.6 for pmbok 4th
وشكرا جزيلا ورمضان كريم*​


----------



## haitham amer (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## صقر الجديان (1 أكتوبر 2009)

Its Very nice . Thank you so much dear


----------



## Scalopane (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا أخى برجاء رفعه من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك و لكن الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مع الاسف جميع الروابط ولمختلف الكتب لديك لاتعمل ارجو تصليحها


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم شكراٌ جزيلاٌ ولكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو التحديث


----------



## م محمد كرم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هشام جباره (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لايصلح 
هذه هى الرساله عند التحميل
أرجو وارجو المساعده
مع خالص التقدير


----------



## essa2000eg (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كما قلت لقد تم حذف الحساب الخاص بى من الفور شيرد لكن ايها الاخوة الكرام الكتب موجودة على المنتدى فعلا فى مواضيع اخرى يمكنكم البحث عنها بكل سهوله


----------



## abu-zaid (3 نوفمبر 2009)

Dear Friends,
The link is not available now. Any alternative for ownloading Ver. 6 and its crack?
Mahmoud.


----------



## abu-zaid (13 نوفمبر 2009)

The link is not valid. Can you provide it again along with the FASTrack exam?


----------



## myoussef62 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد تم رفع الملف من الرابط ولم يمكننى تحميله برجاء ارسال رابط اخر لتحميل الكتاب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aassaker (11 يناير 2010)

أشعر بالخجل من نفسي أن أستفيد من هذه المشاركة القيمة من أخينا essa2000eg ثم لا أكتب له كلمات الشكر واﻹمتنان.

أشكرك يا أخي جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (10 فبراير 2010)

RITA 6TH EDDITION


http://www.4shared.com/file/130815059/af57a4be/Rita_Mulcahy_-_6th_edition.html?err=no-sess


----------



## safarashed (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ..لماذا الرابط لا يعمل...شكرا


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (11 يوليو 2010)

اخى الكريم
الرابط مش شغال
يرجى اعادة رفعه


----------



## EYE1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وين المشرفين 
الروابط مو شغالة 
بس ملو صفحات


----------



## love_master (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخى الكريم
الرابط مش شغال
يرجى اعادة رفعه*​


----------



## love_master (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز ... للاسف الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## cesayed (20 ديسمبر 2010)

للاسف الرابط لايعمل 



من فضلك اخي ارجو رفهع الكتاب مرة اخري


----------



## Jamal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

iهل تكرم احد برفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## ابومشعل2 (16 مارس 2011)

اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع

ولكن الرابط لايعمل

ارجوا التكرم من احد الاخوة ان يقوم برفع الملف مرة اخرى

تحياتي لكم


----------



## ahmedfouad1975 (16 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء وجود رابط اخر


----------



## AHMED 19 (6 يونيو 2011)

not work


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

You are great .............Thank you


----------



## المـــرداوي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل

وهذا رابط اخر

https://rs731l32.rapidshare.com/#!download|731tl3|350873903|Rita_Sixth_Edition_-_PMBOK_4_High_Resolution_Scanning_.pdf|113409|R~C124FEFB43C6FAC5F1557311EFCA8392|0|0
​


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

This is what we got, The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## tymoster (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## eltab3i (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks but all links are not working


----------



## المـــرداوي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

eltab3i قال:


> Thanks but all links are not working



You can check that topic

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=293293*​


----------



## جمال جفول (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد، وأخيراً تمكنت من تحمل الملف.
شكراً لكل الأخوان


----------

